# Ten Steps to Hashish



## RossAlexander (Jun 29, 2006)

*In order to make quality hashish, you will need: *

1. Trimmings that have been well-dried, bagged, and frozen. This helps the THC form hard crystals which is important for making hash

2. A clean silk-screen (the type that is used for printing t-shirts) 

3. A cellophane envelope (the square cellophane that comes off from the neck down on a cigerette package is pefect)

*-THE PROCESS-
*
1. Using both hands simply crumble the trimmings gently over the screen. This will help break up any small buds. You can sift out the resin by lightly shaking, tapping, and moving the weed around the screen. In general, if you are too rough with it more leafy substance will fall through and you will end up with a greenish type hash, which is not as pure as the golden/yellow type. As more resin falls through the screen the weed trimmings will feel less sticky. 

2. When you have about ten to fifteen percent (by weight) in resin of what you started with (in trimmings) you are ready to move on and dispose of the trimmings. 

3. Now it is a good idea to sift the hash through a tea strainer. This will remove any hairs and dust that came through the silk-screen. 

4. Take your cellophane envelope and fill it up about 1/3 with your hash. Pack it fairly tightly and fold the empty part of the cellophane around your hash. Seal it with a peice of cello-tape (scotch tape). 

5. Next, wrap around a few layers of news-print paper (again, fairly tightly). Seal this off with another peice of cello-tape. 

6. Soak the square under hot water until it is saturated. 

7. It can now go into an oven at 175 degrees celsius for about 10 minutes (the water will prevent the paper and cellophane from burning).

8. After ten minutes in the oven, you can remove the square and start rolling. You will need to apply quite a bit of pressure so it is best to use a dough-roller against a hard surface. Roll, roll, and roll. Work it evenly, back and forth each time applying more pressure. In fact, if you choose to, you can soak the little square a second time and repeat the entire process. 

9. When you are done rolling you can place the square in a refrigerator to cool down and firm up. 

10. Remove the paper and cellophane and enjoy!​


----------

